# Any beginner riding groups in the Chesapeake Beach, MD area



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Any riding groups over by the Chesapeake Beach area. I am a new rider currently doing about 15-20 mile rides (slowly working up to higher). I average about 16-17 mph and would like to get into some basic groups rides.

If any in the area, let me know

Thanks

Allen

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

I come through from Shady Side and usually see random groups of 2-4 heading from your area towards Herrington Harbor marina/Friendship.


----------



## cgrr (Mar 15, 2011)

I live in North Beach and see groups here and there. There is a group that starts in Davidsonville and rides to North Beach and back that I see during the summer.


----------

